# 20/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I missed out on getting a shot for week 19. First one I've missed since we started. Oh well, life goes on. I'm more ticked off about missing the deer I shot at this evening (killed a piece of a tree between me and him...) than I am missing the challenge though. 

Anyway, let's get on with the challenge. Fortenberry suggested this one. Should be fun!

The theme for week 20 is:

SELF PORTRAIT

Take a photo of yourself between now and next Monday at 8:00 PM and post it up!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 2, 2010)

*Thanks Chris!*

You made me get out the book and learn how to use the remote!  I've learned something new!


----------



## Browtine (Nov 2, 2010)

Great! That's one of the points of the whole challenge idea! And good shot, too.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> You made me get out the book and learn how to use the remote!  I've learned something new!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 3, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> You made me get out the book and learn how to use the remote!  I've learned something new!



Dennis that's great


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 3, 2010)

Way to go Mark did you have any luck


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 3, 2010)

WAITIN AND A WATCHIN 

Guess what I'm doin a hunt theme  

It's been real slow as far as the shootin with the shotgun but I still can mush a shot now and then  with the Kodak


----------



## Hoss (Nov 4, 2010)

Folks, please review the rules concerning when photos have to be taken to submit for the challenge.  Please follow them.

Thanks

Hoss


----------



## marknga (Nov 4, 2010)

Lee Woodie said:


> Way to go Mark did you have any luck


No luck in the stand.

Sorry to have posted a picture that didn't fit the time frame. Guess I live in a Sunday thru Saturday week.

Won't happen again.


----------

